# Funny SPL Video



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

What do you guys think?
LOL...

YouTube - bass subs in car


----------



## lucas569 (Apr 17, 2007)

funny, on a side note id tap it!


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

lucas569 said:


> funny, on a side note id tap it!


Sure why not hehe...


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

I wish they'd make something besides hair shake. THEN you'd really have something.

- D


----------



## mosca (Oct 26, 2009)

like popping an eye out, for example?


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Heheh, saw that one. Pretty funny but no, that's not quite what I had in mind. ;-)


----------



## mporettim (Oct 14, 2009)

cutra said:


> What do you guys think?
> LOL...
> 
> YouTube - bass subs in car


Pete's the man though, I've learned so much from him


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Pete and his wife look SO YOUNG!!!

Jeebus! this has to be quite old. he truly is a hell of a guy. Look up his "Guess what woofer I have" videos. He uses all sorts of crazy stuff. Hard to get a hold of him now that he is the DD enclosure guru.


----------



## mporettim (Oct 14, 2009)

Do you mean "guess what's in my trunk"

YouTube - Small Surprise


----------

